# Poly taking off stain!



## DanaC (Aug 1, 2009)

Help!
I started applying minwax oil-based poly (satin) on a red oak mantel that I stained yesterday morning with oil-based Cabot stain. The problem is that the stain is coming off as I brush on the poly. What am I doing wrong? Do I just need to let the stain dry longer?

DanaC


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Dana,
First off, welcome to the forum. More than likely, your stain isn't completely dry. Let it sit for a few days and try it again. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

I would agree with the above, I usually let my stain dry atleast two days, longer when these great ohio humid days are here. Welcome


----------



## DanaC (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks to you both...

that was my guess, but this hasn't happened to me before. (I have finished a few pieces in the past, but am still a definite newbie.) I waited 24hrs like the stain can said, but I guess the humid summer is affecting the drying time.

Thanks again,
DanaC


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

If the stain wasn't wiped off within a few minutes of application, the polyurethane may be lifting the stain pigments.


----------

